# Impulse buy -Raleigh Record Sprint



## andy glazzard (6 Sep 2012)

Just fell in love with it . Any info / history on this bike welcome.
Cheers Andy........


----------



## nathanicola (6 Sep 2012)

Lovin that, very tidy.Been looking for an old steel project myself for ages but they seem to make more money these days.


----------



## andy glazzard (6 Sep 2012)

Thanks, rides well, not to heavy, more work on the hills, due to only 12 gears. but she turns a few heads


----------



## arranandy (6 Sep 2012)

That looks absolutely great. I used to have one of these back in the day. It was my first proper road bike that I bought with money saved from a paper round and a Saturday job in a greengrocers. I think it was 1984 that I bought mine from Dales Cycles in Glasgow. IIRC it cost me about £300


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2012)

nice find and nice to see all thr gold trimmins still attached


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2012)

Very very nice indeed! In superb nick with a lovely patina.


----------



## andy glazzard (6 Sep 2012)

The bike is in good condition have done several 20+ rides and a couple of 40 milers. The was a gold chain on as well but snapped on a short steeeep climb, but had to replace it with something a bit stonger.
its a real eye catcher.
Thanks for the comments Andy..........


----------



## Primal Scream (6 Sep 2012)

Beautiful bike, I am very envious. A bike with character.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Sep 2012)

Cracking impulse

Enjoy


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Sep 2012)

*approves*
They are really nice looking bikes.
I had the chance to get one a decade ago and didn't


----------



## raindog (7 Sep 2012)

very clean - very nice


----------



## GazK (7 Sep 2012)

Very nice bike; I had the Phaser from about 1987 to 1990 - I think that was the model below this one - and then stupidly sold it to fund more beer. It also had the oval "aero" (chuckle) tubing, but wasn't Reynolds. It did however have hidden cable brake levers, which was pretty innovative at the time. Watch those plastic aero gear levers though, they are prone to breaking and I had to get one replaced. I think you would have a tougher time sourcing one now.


----------



## Teuchter (7 Sep 2012)

I do like that. The black and gold is very "John Player Special". Love the space shuttle on the seat tube as well. Do you really need more than 12 gears?

Looks in great condition.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2012)

That's been very well looked after. Wow !


----------



## andy glazzard (7 Sep 2012)

This is my 4th bike now, must stop buying, but it is compulsive


----------



## Cycleops (1 Oct 2012)

Teuchter said:


> I do like that. The black and gold is very "John Player Special".
> 
> I seem to remember that Ford brought out a black and gold 'John Player Special' Capri at that time and Raleigh were
> trying to emulate that look.


----------



## Teuchter (2 Oct 2012)

Cycleops said:


> I seem to remember that Ford brought out a black and gold 'John Player Special' Capri at that time and Raleigh were trying to emulate that look.


I had to google that for images as I've always loved both capris and that colour scheme. My dad had a couple of capris over the years but before I was old enough to get a shot. Once I was old enough to drive, I worked part time at a local car auctions as a driver and got to try quite a few capris but they were for the most part pretty knackered by then 

I do remember driving one particularly nice 2.8i however... the stuff of dreams to my adolescent mind.


----------



## Cyclopathic (6 Oct 2012)

This was my lust after bike when I was about 15. Unable to afford it I had the Raleigh Panasonic team colour bike that came with less impressive spec but was still my pride and joy for years. This one was the nuts though.


----------



## andy glazzard (6 Oct 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> This was my lust after bike when I was about 15. Unable to afford it I had the Raleigh Panasonic team colour bike that came with less impressive spec but was still my pride and joy for years. This one was the nuts though.


 Thanks im'e well pleased with it


----------



## Crosstrailer (7 Oct 2012)

Teuchter said:


> I had to google that for images as I've always loved both capris and that colour scheme. My dad had a couple of capris over the years but before I was old enough to get a shot. Once I was old enough to drive, I worked part time at a local car auctions as a driver and got to try quite a few capris but they were for the most part pretty knackered by then
> 
> I do remember driving one particularly nice 2.8i however... the stuff of dreams to my adolescent mind.


 
They also brought out a Ford Escort Mk2 1600 Sport JPS which was rarer than hens teeth. My brother had a 4 door version and when it was written off in an accident the owners club said it was the last JPS 4 door they were aware of


----------



## bigjim (16 Oct 2012)

These are great bikes and there is still a lot of them around. They bring good money on ebay if they are described correctly. I sold a nice one for £150. They must have been very popular in their day. They are light, fast and comfy to ride. I have had three of them in the last five years. They seem to have a few varients. Some with the oval downtube and some not. Two of mine had Campag DT shifters and campag rear mechs. Others with Shimano rear mechs. I've toured on mine with no problems. My current one has been modernised with STI shifters , SKS mudguards, 105 brakes and a compact chainset. I find the original saddle to be fine on all day rides. I've yet to decide whether to coldset the frame for a modern wheel but the standard wheels and hubs are pretty good and comparable to some modern stuff in regard to weight. A plus for touring is that they are a strong 36 spoke touring wheel. My LBS rates them. I don't like the look of the galvanised spokes though. I paid £49 for mine. It was covered in muck but when I washed it all off it was in mint condition apart from a scratch on the toptube. I regard mine as a very nice light tourer or clubmans bike.


----------

